
Firefox to ban unsigned extensions and will not allow local user override - ntakasaki
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2015/02/10/extension-signing-safer-experience
======
wodenokoto
Asking developers to user a developers version of Firefox is quite smart.
Developers are technically adept enough to understand the difference between
branded and non-branded Firefox and might even want all sorts of add-ons that
help developments but otherwise are annoying to browsing.

I hope Mozilla starts making it easier to have and run multiple Firefox
browsers with different profiles at the same time. It is possible now, but
cumbersome.

------
easytiger
> This gives developers great power and flexibility, but it also gives bad
> actors too much freedom to take advantage of our users.

Ask.com toolbar? Also bites into their bottom line as a whores to search
engine money

